# Yet another ATV question...



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm on a budget and was wondering if a 1999 Polaris Sportsman 500cc is enough to do what I need. I would be using the quad to plow mine and the neighbors driveways (40 yards long each) and I would be using it to do food plot work. The food plot work consists of pulling a King Kutter ATV disc that I picked up cheap and the occasional pulling out of a small stump. I guess my main concern is the CVT trans, how well do you think it will hold up? Oh, the ATV is for sale for $2500 and I was hoping to get it for around $1800-$2000. Any input is appreciated.

JDSwan87


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Plowing will be no problem. As far as a disc, virgin ground might be tough....but virgin ground is tough for most atv's/ATV implements. Just make sure you use low range and keep the belt adjusted properly.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like a decent price for that machine to me, you will get alot of use out of it no doubt. As far as pulling stumps, i would not even try it unless the stump is REAL small, my belt starts to smoke and squeal from pulling my golf cart out of the mud so a stump would be tough just my opinion though


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Be watchful with that atv. The sportsman 500 is known to have a cam problem. It can throw the timing off and damage the engine. I got one sitting in my shop right now waiting to go to the dealer for the repair.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

it would work, but i'd stay away from anything belt driven if i was going to do alot of pulling. i doesn't take much to put a flat spot or your belt from it slipping, and they are getting pretty expensive these days. just something to think about. i'm not a polaris fan either, but that's different story.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Plowing will be no problem. As far as a disc, virgin ground might be tough....but virgin ground is tough for most atv's/ATV implements. Just make sure you use low range and keep the belt adjusted properly.


BEST answer so far! If everything's adjusted properly and you use LOW RANGE for snow plowing and pulling, it'll work just fine. The most common problem with people and the Polaris machines, is them not using low range while working it. Its like they didn't read the manual.

My little 10 year old 400, has done it all. I've pulled logs, stumps, food plots and moved TONS of snow and its still just plugging along. I have 300' of driveway and a large parking area that I plow. I also plow my lanes in the woods, so that the wife can walk the pets. The key is, use low range when working it, including snow plowing.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys!! I plan on going to look at it in the next few days. Anything other than the cam problem I should look out for? I plan on making sure it switches out of 4wd and into 2wd during the test ride. If I buy it I also plan on changing the engine oil IMMEDIATELY. How do you adjust the belt on these? Is it something I can do in my garage? I'm rather mechanically inclined but not a genius... I'm VERY careful with my money, that's why I don't have a problem asking people who know more about certain things than me.

Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well,

In case anyone was wondering I didn't buy the quad because the guy had someone else go to look at it before me and they bought it. So my search for a $2000 4x4 500cc quad continues.................


----------

